# goats tearing?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

hi some of my goats have teary eyes like there crying tear drops could it be allergies? 
there eye colour is not changing it is nice 

is that a problem? there not slowing down on eating or anything and are very active

but one of my goats has crusty stuff around his eye

its like something we wake up and we have by our eyes what we call sandman lol

is that an issue? he is just as healthy and always with the herd

what do i do? or is it ok? thanks guys... im just worried


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Could be a few things...irritation from dust/dirt....pink eye....got something in it, etc. The crustiness would bother me. Have you tried washing it out?
Can you get a pic? Sometimes crusty eye is actually mites around the eye.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

i can get a pic tmr! i dont live at my farm i am moving in to my farm on june 

no i have not tried can you show me a pic of what it looks like where it has mites? i may be able to tell you 



now this got me worried.


thanks hear from you soon


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

the tears are clear as i can see where it went down there face....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

This is one pic...
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/goat-has-crusty-sores-legs-around-eyes-152537/

Or it can be drier looking like crusty scabby...


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Does not look like that at all!
Thank god!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Allergies maybe.

benadryl will help.

If it has been windy, dust can get into the eye's too.

Gently flushing and putting a couple of drops of LA200 in the eye's, may help and keep any threat of pinkeye at bay.
Do it for a few days.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

its been very windy the past week

benadryl? the tables? 
how do i make him eat that? lol 
whats la200? do i need to go to the vet to get a prescription?

thanks!! i appreciate it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To give benadryl, you can use, bread, buns, marshmallows, peanut butter in a spoon, to hide it.

Being windy may be the reason for the issue though, not necessarily allergies, it blows a lot of dust in the air irritating the eye's.

LA200 is OTC can be bought at the feed stores.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok thanks!


----------

